# Catch Box Idea



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

The next time you order a pizza dont through the box out, it makes as a great catch box, just duct tape a folded up bed sheet or thick towel to the inside of the box, close it, slap a target on the out side of it and shoot away. Its a great catch box, and serves well for inside shooting too!! Have fun!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man, it's times like this I wish I could still eat pizza but gall bladder says NO !


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

ahh that sucks, its one of my favorites


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I enjoy making my own. Using Lebanese bread and not so much cheese. Takes 15 mins and they are damn tasty.

My fav toppings are diced chicken, roast potato, capsicum, little bit of cheese and smoky BBQ sauce.

Damn, I'm so hungry now just thinking about it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW sounds good to me, ive always wanted to make a brick wood fired oven in my back yard, that would be altimate, by the way what is capsicum?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You call them bell peppers.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

So through not throughing my box out, I'd get a catch box!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> You call them bell peppers.


Now I got ya, ive never heard that term before


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Oh man, it's times like this I wish I could still eat pizza but gall bladder says NO !


ha! they took mine out a while back.................. good times


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Oh man, it's times like this I wish I could still eat pizza but gall bladder says NO !


ha! they took mine out a while back.................. good times
[/quote]

Mine's bye-bye too ... but still enjoy me pizza!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah! everything got better after they took it out. **** thing hahaha


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've thought about having it out but right now, it's a great incentive to not eat fatty foods.

Meanwhile . . . The liver is evil and must be punished!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I've thought about having it out but right now, it's a great incentive to not eat fatty foods.
> 
> Meanwhile . . . The liver is evil and must be punished!


----------

